# Ipad 2



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Right tech geeks....   :lol:

I have just been given an Ipad 2 thingy...

What's the crack with it...what does it do that my netbook can't/won't

What's the point of it

Apparently it's the one with a big memory and a data card?!?! 



:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can't do anything your netbook wont..

they are not worth much at all..
ill help you out mate, clear up some space.. ill give you a ten spot and a pack of tangy toms for it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ahhh, one of the old "that's crap, but i'll take it" posts eh....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: 

worth a shot mate.. worth a shot..

were you given this free?
i already know 2 people who got a free ipad given to them, and im not happy!!! WHERES MINE!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol:
> 
> worth a shot mate.. worth a shot..
> 
> ...


yeah, someone just handed me a box...

:lol:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Its just a giant iPod touch


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

anthonyh90 said:


> Its just a giant iPod touch


cheers, but that means nothing to me either! :lol:

I have an iphone and an ipod though


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just get velcro!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, someone just handed me a box...
> 
> :lol:


no fair 

my 5 year old cousin has an ipad 2 and i dont!!! 
and it was free!! (my aunt was given it anyway.. not him lol.. but she gave it to him!)
he also has an iphone 4! 
spoilt brat :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i really want an ipad and velcro now!!!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

An iPod touch is an iPhone without the phone functionality.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, so if you have an iPhone then an iPad is just a big iphone without the phone.

Once you start using it, it will start replacing the uses for your netbook.
Just the fact that it's instant on and touch screen will make it the go to device rather than the netbook (well, it does in most cases).

Some people however don't like the fact it's touch screen.

If you end up keeping it, I would 100% recommend one of the cases for it so that you can have it on your lap/arm of sofa/etc tilted so you can type easier (instead of having to hold it with one hand).

Mains uses seems to be:
Email/Internet
Music
Gaming
Video/film on the move
if you're a photographer then there's a few uses there too.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

You can view DW with it... Thats what I'm doing with mine lol

I have camera kit with mine, great for downloading pics from my dslr on the move.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Just got one and love it!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I must be getting really old...I have my laptop on, with itunes up, plug the ipad into the USB port and nothing happens!??!?!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

must be broken mate..

give it here ill test it and i promise ill send it back through to you  :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Woooo check me out on my iPad.....

And using the tapatalk thingy too

:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> must be broken mate..
> 
> give it here ill test it and i promise ill send it back through to you  :lol:


fair play your trying :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

justina3 said:


> fair play your trying :lol:


Yeah, he is very trying!!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Just to let you know, most laptops will need to be plugged in when syncing the iPad, requires a bit more juice than an iPhone.
Don't forget to download the Audi le mans app, has cool little argumented reality and live radio from radio le mans.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: so is the ipad in the post to me then cueball?
come on.. your loaded.. you can buy one and give me the free one 
  
:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: so is the ipad in the post to me then cueball?
> come on.. your loaded.. you can buy one and give me the free one
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha, I am back up and running!!!!!!

Even downloaded a guitar app.....cool cooooooool 

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gutted...
i mean ehh.. thats awesome mate.. happy ipad'ing..







:lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Hahaha, I am back up and running!!!!!!
> 
> Even downloaded a guitar app.....cool cooooooool
> 
> :thumb:


See you can teach your gran to suck eggs!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Use mine for checking on share/gold prices during the day and emails whilst out n about. But that's about it. Use laptop for working.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

iPads are awesome for most stuff a pc or netbook will do, only they last longer, are a peice of **** to use, have tons of fun apps and productivity and just work so well, we have two and rarley use my iPhone and laptop now, even less now I have sorted Internet tethering so I can go online on the go:thumb:

Use it for emails, diariy, games, comix, books, music, detailing world, adult themed movies, movies, finance, star walks, password keeping anything you can think of.

Then the other one is for the nippers, Disney films, games, educational games, handy manny.

Take on the train, car for kids films.

Next to never use my crappy laptop now:thumb:

And no waiting for it to boot up.

I was an apple hater for years, like most for no reason, since my iPhone I have seen the light. MacBook later this year ........

Ps mine were free too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is that why ipads are so expensive? to cover the costs of all you  getting them free



:lol::lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, well kind of free, it was paid for out of my redundancy. Want an iMac now (or the hp thing I've just been sucked into QVC over after American pie bandcamp for the last hour ) so need another redundancy (joke).


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its a super sized ipod touch, use mine less than my touch and use the macbook pro most.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Surprised cue you have not offered your ford xk to crag to get him off your back

Must admit tapatalk is ace for the forum

Whoever was looking at imac's you know the 27 makes sense


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> Surprised cue you have not offered your ford xk to crag to get him off your back


Good thought actually!!!!!!!!

Mind you since I fixed the issue with the throttle cable it's like a new car again..... I was down a whole fiesta worth of power!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Good thought actually!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mind you since I fixed the issue with the throttle cable it's like a new car again..... I was down a whole fiesta worth of power!!!!
> 
> :lol:


:lol: yet another piece fixed on your XK :lol: I mean you cannot even sell it might as well give it away now you understand this modern fangled thing called an Ipad


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oooh yes ill take a free jaguar any day!!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

i've got laptop and an NC10 - NC10 use when out and about, can i justify selling that and paying difference... ummm if i get an i pad it must be 3G which seem to be even more!! - anyone know of any good ipad price comp sites?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

packard said:


> anyone know of any good ipad price comp sites?


I think you'll find the price of Ipads (and most apple products for that matter) fairly equal across the board.

I have managed to buy things significantly cheaper from the US (I have family) and Singapore (I travel there with work), but most of the UK items I've bought have been from the Apple shops as there aren't that many retailers to be fair.

UK Airport duty free shops are worth considering if you're travelling in the near future as you'll generally save the VAT, 20%


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ Thanks, best i can see is around £350 for a 16gb 3G on refurb (from high street store), now heres hoping i get a good return on my NC10 (it's mint!).


----------

